
Congratulations You’ve Been Fired - teslacar
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/10/opinion/sunday/congratulations-youve-been-fired.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion from when the article was first published in 2016:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11463434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11463434)

